# Wow...



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, so i knew Hakeem was good, but watch this mix, it is just unbelievable, to see that much dominace on both ends of the court, he is like frigen ben wallace on defense, and KG on offense, this is just wrong...

http://s59.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=37YMXG1FVHNMU09J9VG3EGCYLN


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He's not one of the best few centers of all time for nothing.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the great video. Longtime Rocket fan and that might be the best tribute to him that I have ever seen. On defense he was actually probably better than Big Ben because he had such quick hands and he learned how to control his blocked shots and turn them into fast breaks for the easy baskets. On offense he did not develope the deft passing skills until late in his career which gave him the one weakness against double teams. That is why the Sonic teams gave Houston so much trouble for several years. Houston would have won several other championships during the Jordan era if we could have gotten past the Sonics. Who did the Bulls have that could have contained The Dream? Anyway thanks again for that recognition from this big time Houston fan.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

great video clip. but it was missing some stuff from the second championship. where he faced up against shaq. or is that going to be the volume ii.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks alot! All time greatest center IMO.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Isn't this a virtual copy of the video to which you posted a link a while back, MRC? I think it was by "TheReasonSF3" or something like that...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Isn't this a virtual copy of the video to which you posted a link a while back, MRC? I think it was by "TheReasonSF3" or something like that...


 Do you have a link for that (thread)? I thought quite a few of the clips were similar but wasn't sure if the entire video was the same. I'm on a new computer as well, so this is the first Hakeem video I downloaded on this one.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't have the link.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, you can get Games 5 and 6 of the '94 Finals here. The links don't seem to have been posted at that Davka site (yet). Scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome mix, hes the 4th best center ever!


----------

